# changing the pouch grip technique



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Today I started learning this new technique (for me) to shoot 3/4 butterfly (and in the road to full butterfly) holding the pouch with my hand facing outside (like archery). Nothing special (about art) only 5 shoots and 3 hits at 12 meters and the can cut






Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! You will be doing full butterfly before long. Thanks for the video.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great vid Arturo. Looked like a great day to be outdoors making a can quiver in fear. :thumbsup:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

@Charles, I hope so I'll take my time ha ha I don't want to ruin my face, butterfly is a serious stuff ...

@BC-Slinger, yeah fortunately where I live there is an "ideal" climate all the year for slingshot practice, and the rubber I am currently using is very fast, indeed I have done some "Audacity chrony" and I am beyond 100 meters/second with 12mm steel and 120 cm draw single bands ... this setup (mild tapering) is above 80 meters/second ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Great shots in there!!!

And good luck learning the full butterfly drawn!! ...I'll pass it myself, after smash some marbles against an old slingshot of mine (now defunct) 

Excellent, sir!! You are an example of interest in this sport/hobby!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you very much Q: for your kind words ... I am a complete fanatic (in the good sense) I enjoy this sport very very much !! ... now continuing with my practice here is the part 2 video






hope you like it guys

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good eye!! You shoot very well, and with that draw, you are getting plenty of power.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Charles ... that's what much I like of butterfly shooting, the power, all those shoots where indeed fast, above 100m/s 39J peak for 7 grams !!! according mi audio analysis (verified with my son Ipad Chrono-Connect app), but as weren't measured by a real crony (and maybe I will not have one) I make no claims about the speed ... for me it's enough to feel happy ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

As in the second video it was difficult to see the target, I was shooting at this









at 8 meters, 12mm steel balls, 23mm x 17mm x 30cm single bands Cando Gold

Cheers

Arturo


----------

